# This past week has been horrible



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

In all the months I have driven uber, I have only ever had 14 ratings below 5 stars. I’ve never had but one 3 star and the rest 4’s. Until this week... I have had another 3 and three 4’s this week. Not to mention it’s slow here and one day I worked 9 hours and only made 16.03. I couldn’t really tell you who rated me low this week but I can make a reasonable guess. I have had some very rude people this week. But I’ve tried to be as polite as always. I have one couple I drove over an hour that of course didn’t tip and had a stuck up attitude the entire way. My car is clean but it’s an older car and looks fine but the vibe I got was that they expected something almost new. I had a bad feeling about them. 

I have had people, over the last few months, throw up in my car, puncture my seats , cuss me because I couldn’t find them after they gave me the wrong address and people track mud all in my car, but still I have never given anyone under 5 stars. But after this week, that’s going to change. 

Some of these people are tossing out low ratings just for nothing. My rating this week is now a 4.93/4.94 ish. I can’t be any nicer to some folks unless I go over to their house and mow their lawn. It’s insane how thoughtless some folks are in the face of kindness. 

And I can’t tell you how often I get told, “ you are gonna get a nice tip! You were wonderful ...” to get nothing. 

I called uber to ask why the low rating lately. They said they had gotten no feedback. They told me it was likely just rude people and that I shouldn’t worry about it. 

I know I’m far from the best uber driver but I’m safe and polite and keep a clean ride. But seriously, how many of you have had similar stretches of bad luck that has left you scratching your head as to why when normally you do fine?????? 

It pissed me off so bad I almost quit this week because I knew it was bogus.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You’re a 4.93. You’re doing fine!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You would make so much more money if you were a 4.95!

Quit whining, as long as you are over 4.6 you are fine. Stars don't pay bills.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Krit said:


> one day I worked 9 hours and only made 16.03.


Holy cow! Stars and badges don't break my bones, but this earning stat will definitely break my heart.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

That transition from noobie to freshman is painful. (Don't worry, future transitions hurt just as much).

If you think that giving everyone a 5 star is the right thing to do, you are sadly mistaken my new friend. The pax rating, as worthless as it is, is the ONLY thing that lets other drivers know who the true jerks are before they accept them as riders. Figure out who pisses you off and why, and rate accordingly. I promise I will do the same for you. When Dara told the world his rating was 4.73, there are quite a few of us here that know why, and it AINT cuz he didn't wear a seatbelt!

Second, you need to forget about your rating and who done you wrong. I know it is hard, but once you understand that the rating is a tool used by Uber and Lyft to manipulate both drivers and pax, it makes it easier to let it go. Most of us have a built in desire to do the best we can and achieve whatever awards and rewards we can get, and the companies know this and use it against us. Step back for a minute, and look at the bigger picture. Remove your emotions, and ask yourself why you are driving. What is really important, and how can you focus your attention and energies towards achieving those goals, instead of the bs goals that these companies set for you.

More advice after you get another thousand rides under your belt. Until then, be safe.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Mista T said:


> That transition from noobie to freshman is painful. (Don't worry, future transitions hurt just as much).
> 
> If you think that giving everyone a 5 star is the right thing to do, you are sadly mistaken my new friend. The pax rating, as worthless as it is, is the ONLY thing that lets other drivers know who the true jerks are before they accept them as riders. Figure out who pisses you off and why, and rate accordingly. I promise I will do the same for you. When Dara told the world his rating was 4.73, there are quite a few of us here that know why, and it AINT cuz he didn't wear a seatbelt!
> 
> ...


That's very condescending of you, thanks.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Krit said:


> I have had people, over the last few months, throw up in my car, puncture my seats , cuss me because I couldn't find them after they gave me the wrong address...


Drive to the address they provided. wait 5 minutes and if they aren't there then cancel and collect a cancellation fee. The only time I go to a different address is if a.) it's very close to the one they entered, b.) they sound apologetic that the wrong address was entered. The reason for b.) is because I think some pax have a tendency to blame the driver in such situations and rate them badly.

Otherwise, I agree with what was said above. If your rating is over 4.9 after a decent amount of trips, then it sounds like you're doing fine and shouldn't worry about ratings


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Drive to the address they provided. wait 5 minutes and if they aren't there then cancel and collect a cancellation fee. The only time I go to a different address is if a.) it's very close to the one they entered, b.) they sound apologetic that the wrong address was entered. The reason for b.) is because I think some pax have a tendency to blame the driver in such situations and rate them badly.
> 
> Otherwise, I agree with what was said above. If your rating is over 4.9 after a decent amount of trips, then it sounds like you're doing fine and shouldn't worry about ratings


Thanks reg. I do my best. Just seems like some people rate low just for sheer fun. It's just frustrating when you know you didn't deserve it. If I knew I sucked id probably be ok with it lol. Btw, I watch Star Trek all the time on Netflix while I'm waiting for a ping. Nthdegree was one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Krit said:


> Thanks reg. I do my best. Just seems like some people rate low just for sheer fun. It's just frustrating when you know you didn't deserve it. If I knew I sucked id probably be ok with it lol. Btw, I watch Star Trek all the time on Netflix while I'm waiting for a ping. Nthdegree was one of my favorite episodes.


I agree. Some will claim that ratings don't bother them, but I think that most of us who try to do a decent job still get bothered when we're rated low. IMHO, it's better not to check ratings so often. If your average is good, keep doing the same thing and just check once a week or so to make sure nothing major has changed in what you're doing. That way you'll be less aware of individual ratings.



Krit said:


> Btw, I watch Star Trek all the time on Netflix while I'm waiting for a ping. Nthdegree was one of my favorite episodes.


Thanks. Not everyone here gets the reference. I'm guessing you drive in a place that isn't always busy if you get time to watch stuff while waiting for pings. That's kind of what it's like where I drive.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I agree. Some will claim that ratings don't bother them, but I think that most of us who try to do a decent job still get bothered when we're rated low. IMHO, it's better not to check ratings so often. If your average is good, keep doing the same thing and just check once a week or so to make sure nothing major has changed in what you're doing. That way you'll be less aware of individual ratings.
> 
> Thanks. Not everyone here gets the reference. I'm guessing you drive in a place that isn't always busy if you get time to watch stuff while waiting for pings. That's kind of what it's like where I drive.


Yeah it's slow here. Some days and times are very busy but sometimes it's super slow. The other Tuesday I worked 11 hours and only made 37.00. Granted that's the worst I've seen. But it was insane slow. Because it is so slow, I don't work everyday, I have another job of course. Certain nights are better and certain times. I've figured most of the peak times out.

If it were super busy I'd work all the time driving but sadly that's not the case here. I thought about driving a different city where it's a little busier but I don't know the area there quite as well and I like being where I know where everything is and I feel like I can drive safer with familiar places.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Krit said:


> Yeah it's slow here. Some days and times are very busy but sometimes it's super slow. The other Tuesday I worked 11 hours and only made 37.00. Granted that's the worst I've seen. But it was insane slow. Because it is so slow, I don't work everyday, I have another job of course. Certain nights are better and certain times. I've figured most of the peak times out.
> 
> If it were super busy I'd work all the time driving but sadly that's not the case here. I thought about driving a different city where it's a little busier but I don't know the area there quite as well and I like being where I know where everything is and I feel like I can drive safer with familiar places.


Wow, $37 in 11 hours. Where I live, the best times seem to be morning rush, then afternoons around 3-7pm, plus weekend nights (if there's a bar scene and you're up to those kinds of rides, I mostly stick to weekdays myself). I'm guessing you've noticed similar patterns. Outside of those hours it can get pretty slow over here, but I usually don't have to wait more than 10-15 minutes to get something. At peak times I even get a lot of stacked pings. Is Uber pretty new there? If so it might get busier as time goes on.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Krit said:


> That's very condescending of you, thanks.


Yeah but Mista T gave you some of the best advice you are going to get, I don't think he intended it to be condescending at all and the fact that you took it that way just indicates you are only here for sympathy. OK, here goes. You are wonderful and it really sucks that there are mean people who do nasty things to you ! Feel better? Too bad that doesn't help your bottom line at all.

P.S., he was a lot nicer than me


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yeah but Mista T gave you some of the best advice you are going to get, I don't think he intended it to be condescending at all and the fact that you took it that way just indicates you are only here for sympathy. OK, here goes. You are wonderful and it really sucks that there are mean people who do nasty things to you ! Feel better? Too bad that doesn't help your bottom line at all.
> 
> P.S., he was a lot nicer than me


Look, I don't mind good advice but packed with condescending I don't need. And honestly disgusted driver , I'm not really concerned with you Nd your sorry attitude either.



reg barclay said:


> Wow, $37 in 11 hours. Where I live, the best times seem to be morning rush, then afternoons around 3-7pm, plus weekend nights (if there's a bar scene and you're up to those kinds of rides, I mostly stick to weekdays myself). I'm guessing you've noticed similar patterns. Outside of those hours it can get pretty slow over here, but I usually don't have to wait more than 10-15 minutes to get something. At peak times I even get a lot of stacked pings. Is Uber pretty new there? If so it might get busier as time goes on.


It's reasonably new I suppose. I'd say maybe 3 years. It is way slower at times than you'd think. During the day, waiting 2 hours a ping has happened quite a few times.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

You haven't lived until you tickled a 4.6 star rating as a driver.

I've been there, done that. I made some changes to who I picked up, and my ratings returned to the high 4.8 to 4.9+ range again.

It's not always you, or your car, or your behavior. Being selective on who you pick up makes a difference.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> You haven't lived until you tickled a 4.6 star rating as a driver.
> 
> I've been there, done that. I made some changes to who I picked up, and my ratings returned to the high 4.8 to 4.9+ range again.
> 
> It's not always you, or your car, or your behavior. Being selective on who you pick up makes a difference.


Ok ty Cary. I'll try to be more selective.


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

Krit - it's nice when you can stage (sit and wait for a request) and watch shows, but if you are staging at home and waiting two hours for a request, I suggest you look at staging somewhere else. Though I'm with you on wanting to stick to familiar areas.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Krit said:


> That's very condescending of you, thanks.


Pardon me numnutz, mistaT just gave you some of the best advice I've seen posted on this forum! Friendly, on point and excellently worded. Respect your betters and benefit from their wisdom!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Don't be a snowflake. Lol


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

For some strange i have gotten about 10 plus non 5 star ratings over the past week and i haven't done anything differently from the rides i got 5 star on...these folks are pinging the app for a free ride....uber stop refunding these folks you have created a client base and sees monetary reward low rating perfectly good rides yet those that are really bad are getting by undisputed


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Mista T said:


> That transition from noobie to freshman is painful. (Don't worry, future transitions hurt just as much).
> 
> If you think that giving everyone a 5 star is the right thing to do, you are sadly mistaken my new friend. The pax rating, as worthless as it is, is the ONLY thing that lets other drivers know who the true jerks are before they accept them as riders. Figure out who pisses you off and why, and rate accordingly. I promise I will do the same for you. When Dara told the world his rating was 4.73, there are quite a few of us here that know why, and it AINT cuz he didn't wear a seatbelt!
> 
> ...


I call this stage 2 of Ubering. The honeymoon stage is over with and just like a relationship, one starts questioning the others faults.


----------



## Ebo (Nov 30, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You would make so much more money if you were a 4.95!
> 
> Quit whining, as long as you are over 4.6 you are fine. Stars don't pay bills.


I think it's Uber I had a light week , no problems with pax got my first 3 star?
Can cancelled trip pax rate you?



Mista T said:


> That transition from noobie to freshman is painful. (Don't worry, future transitions hurt just as much).
> 
> If you think that giving everyone a 5 star is the right thing to do, you are sadly mistaken my new friend. The pax rating, as worthless as it is, is the ONLY thing that lets other drivers know who the true jerks are before they accept them as riders. Figure out who pisses you off and why, and rate accordingly. I promise I will do the same for you. When Dara told the world his rating was 4.73, there are quite a few of us here that know why, and it AINT cuz he didn't wear a seatbelt!
> 
> ...


I have never given anyone less than 5 stars even jerks... but the jerks are wearing me down! I figure karma right!



Spyglass67 said:


> For some strange i have gotten about 10 plus non 5 star ratings over the past week and i haven't done anything differently from the rides i got 5 star on...these folks are pinging the app for a free ride....uber stop refunding these folks you have created a client base and sees monetary reward low rating perfectly good rides yet those that are really bad are getting by undisputed


Yeah this rating crap blows lol! Got my first 3 star and for the life of me I can't figure out why. I think it maybe an Uber x call . Oh well I'm starting to lose interest in Uber!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ebo said:


> have never given anyone less than 5 stars even jerks


When we first start out, we want to please everyone. Be nice to every pax. Don't complain about anything. Don't question the wisdom of the companies. Don't ask them why you didn't get paid a fee. Don't claim a cleaning fee. Etc.

As time goes on, like with any job, you start to figure out what's what. You start to question things. You wonder what the rules are, specifically. You wonder if you really need to keep your acceptance rate high. You wonder if it is okay to cancel a ride, or deny a request for Taco Bell. And so on.

At the stage you are at, I tell you to STOP giving everyone 5 stars. If they deserve less, then give them less!! If they want to bring a giant wet dog in your car, tell them NO! You can stand up for yourself, within reason, and still be nice to 99% of the pax.

Also, educate yourself. Take some time and read through this forum. Almost every issue has been addressed already.

My apologies for being condescending. My excuse is that I see this topic posted every 2 weeks by someone new. Every 2 weeks, for years now. I can predict what the next thread will be: "OMG Uber takes 50% of the fare!"

Drive safe.


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

I’m of the opinion that the company has yanked the “rating protection” from 180 days. In fact those ratings that they “disregarded” never went away, they just went into a little bowl next to the rest of our ratings and now the company is simply tipping the bowl once or twice a day and spilling those separate ratings back in.


----------



## Ebo (Nov 30, 2017)

Mista T said:


> When we first start out, we want to please everyone. Be nice to every pax. Don't complain about anything. Don't question the wisdom of the companies. Don't ask them why you didn't get paid a fee. Don't claim a cleaning fee. Etc.
> 
> As time goes on, like with any job, you start to figure out what's what. You start to question things. You wonder what the rules are, specifically. You wonder if you really need to keep your acceptance rate high. You wonder if it is okay to cancel a ride, or deny a request for Taco Bell. And so on.
> 
> ...


Your right! I'm learning the game is fixed! Uber's main goal is to eradicate the drivers , and you can't please everyone so don't try!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Krit said:


> In all the months I have driven uber, I have only ever had 14 ratings below 5 stars. I've never had but one 3 star and the rest 4's. Until this week... I have had another 3 and three 4's this week. Not to mention it's slow here and one day I worked 9 hours and only made 16.03. I couldn't really tell you who rated me low this week but I can make a reasonable guess. I have had some very rude people this week. But I've tried to be as polite as always. I have one couple I drove over an hour that of course didn't tip and had a stuck up attitude the entire way. My car is clean but it's an older car and looks fine but the vibe I got was that they expected something almost new. I had a bad feeling about them.
> 
> I have had people, over the last few months, throw up in my car, puncture my seats , cuss me because I couldn't find them after they gave me the wrong address and people track mud all in my car, but still I have never given anyone under 5 stars. But after this week, that's going to change.
> 
> ...


All I can say is....better get that lawnmower ready!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Spyglass67 said:


> For some strange i have gotten about 10 plus non 5 star ratings


Gotta say, I've done more for some strange.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Krit said:


> In all the months I have driven uber, I have only ever had 14 ratings below 5 stars. I've never had but one 3 star and the rest 4's. Until this week... I have had another 3 and three 4's this week. Not to mention it's slow here and one day I worked 9 hours and only made 16.03. I couldn't really tell you who rated me low this week but I can make a reasonable guess. I have had some very rude people this week. But I've tried to be as polite as always. I have one couple I drove over an hour that of course didn't tip and had a stuck up attitude the entire way. My car is clean but it's an older car and looks fine but the vibe I got was that they expected something almost new. I had a bad feeling about them.
> 
> I have had people, over the last few months, throw up in my car, puncture my seats , cuss me because I couldn't find them after they gave me the wrong address and people track mud all in my car, but still I have never given anyone under 5 stars. But after this week, that's going to change.
> 
> ...


Are you freaking out because you are a 4.93???

You are doing just fine....


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've had days with nearly perfect performance.

I arrived to the pickup location on time
Pax were ready to go when I arrived
Rides were pleasant and uneventful
Pax were delivered to their destination on time
No issues, my car is clean, smells good, and I'm as handsome and pleasant as ever!
And at the end of the day, SOME BASTARD ONE STARRED ME!

Here's the thing: It might not even be your recent pax. I get tips sometimes ONE MONTH after a ride was completed. What does that mean? Some pax don't use Uber that much. You might be getting 1-star ratings from several days ago, or several weeks in the past.

So...don't sweat it.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You would make so much more money if you were a 4.95!
> 
> Quit whining, as long as you are over 4.6 you are fine. Stars don't pay bills.


More stars dont mean you make more money. U R stupid


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

MarlboroMan said:


> More stars dont mean you make more money. U R stupid


Whoosh over your head


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MarlboroMan said:


> More stars dont mean you make more money. U R stupid


 yeah, I don't even know how to lose enough IQ points to respond to you. Let me give you a little hint, it was sarcasm . 
Try to slow the roll a little bit on the judgements.


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

Krit said:


> In all the months I have driven uber, I have only ever had 14 ratings below 5 stars. I've never had but one 3 star and the rest 4's. Until this week... I have had another 3 and three 4's this week. Not to mention it's slow here and one day I worked 9 hours and only made 16.03. I couldn't really tell you who rated me low this week but I can make a reasonable guess. I have had some very rude people this week. But I've tried to be as polite as always. I have one couple I drove over an hour that of course didn't tip and had a stuck up attitude the entire way. My car is clean but it's an older car and looks fine but the vibe I got was that they expected something almost new. I had a bad feeling about them.
> 
> I have had people, over the last few months, throw up in my car, puncture my seats , cuss me because I couldn't find them after they gave me the wrong address and people track mud all in my car, but still I have never given anyone under 5 stars. But after this week, that's going to change.
> 
> ...


The week before all new moons make normal ppl become assholes...this is a fact based on dealing with ppl in customer service positions for decades....also, stop being super nice....ppl aren't used to it and it seems fake. Sucky world we live in...and you have over a 4.9. stop whining, you'll get no sympathy from any of us.


----------

